

Iran Fights Strong Virus Attacking Computers - spidaman
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/26/world/middleeast/26iran.html

======
spidaman
Stuxnet is a worm that targets net-isolated computers running Siemens control
systems propagated by USB drives. All things old are new again, this time with
sneakernet viruses.

